# Get your NEEDLES and SYRINGES here!



## Big A

SterileSyringes.com - www.sterilesyringes.com

Get all your needles, syringes and sterile injection water here legally without a prescription!

Order by Credit Card, PayPal, Western Union or Moneygram.

Instant shipping, excellent service.

You can mix and match and the more you buy the cheaper it gets.


----------



## SterileSyringes.com

We now stock BD 29g 1/2" 1cc insulin needle/syringe combos, suitable for insulin, HGH, HCG and peptide use.

www.sterilesyringes.com


----------



## SterileSyringes.com

We now stock 0.20 micron and 0.45 micron Whatman Filters.

www.sterilesyringes.com


----------



## ASHOP

I love these BD pins and the service was very fast and easy.


----------



## SterileSyringes.com

We now have added another 4 products to our range:

18gauge 1.5" needles
25gauge 1.5" needles
27gauge 1/2" needles
10ml syringes

Please check out the shopping carts in the PURCHASE section of our site for pricing.


----------



## gutshot13

*Great*

Just got mine today it took only 9 days!!  Awesome service!!!!!!


----------



## prebbz

is this your contribution??


----------



## ASHOP

gutshot13 said:


> Just got mine today it took only 9 days!!  Awesome service!!!!!!



Real pleased myself. Big order came super fast. These guys are good.


----------



## K1

ALIN said:


> Real pleased myself. Big order came super fast. These guys are good.



I agree, excellent company! Just as fast as going domestic...Great pricing and anything you need!!


----------



## Tyrone

k1* said:


> I agree, excellent company! Just as fast as going domestic...Great pricing and anything you need!!



Gotta bump that!!!


----------



## Jello

Great company to deal with. Customer service, prices, and T/A all on point.


----------



## PRIDE

This is where I get my water and pins from! Shipping is faster then most state-side companies!


----------



## PRIDE

PRIDE. said:


> This is where I get my water and pins from! Shipping is faster then most state-side companies!



:yeahthat:


----------



## K1

Big A said:


> SterileSyringes.com - Sterile Syringes - Buy, No Prescription Required, Syringes, Needles, Sterile Injection Water, Whatman Sterile Filters, Medical Supplies Online, Site Enhancing Oils, Syntherol, Sterile Needles.
> 
> Get all your needles, syringes and sterile injection water here legally without a prescription!
> 
> Order by Credit Card, PayPal, Western Union or Moneygram.
> 
> Instant shipping, excellent service.
> 
> You can mix and match and the more you buy the cheaper it gets.



:yeahthat:


----------



## *FORGE*

This is the only place I get them from!


----------



## PRIDE

Bump!!


----------



## Tyrone

SterileSyringes.com said:


> We now have added another 4 products to our range:
> 
> 18gauge 1.5" needles
> 25gauge 1.5" needles
> 27gauge 1/2" needles
> 10ml syringes
> 
> Please check out the shopping carts in the PURCHASE section of our site for pricing.



I'm loving the 25g 1.5's!!


----------



## powders101

Best place to get your injection supplies!


----------



## PRIDE

powders101 said:


> Best place to get your injection supplies!



The only place I get my supplies from!!


----------



## musclegrowth

The best!!:yeahthat:


----------



## nater

What gage is best for BD TEST CYP?


----------



## PRIDE

nater said:


> What gage is best for BD TEST CYP?



Depending on where you are injecting. For glutes, I would say a 23g for everywhere else I would say a 25g.


----------



## powders101

PRIDE. said:


> Depending on where you are injecting. For glutes, I would say a 23g for everywhere else I would say a 25g.



:yeahthat:


----------



## J4CKT

PRIDE. said:


> Depending on where you are injecting. For glutes, I would say a 23g for everywhere else I would say a 25g.



Man that must be some THICK stuff to require 23g...

I haven't had to use anything bigger than 25g for anything I have used so far.


----------



## K1

J4CKT said:


> Man that must be some THICK stuff to require 23g...
> 
> I haven't had to use anything bigger than 25g for anything I have used so far.



You have to try some of the ugl's over here...Shit wouldn't go through a fire hose:banghead:


----------

